# Fermenting(The Mother) Question



## dave17a (Sep 8, 2019)

It reads after initial fermentation, add measured amount of raw apple cider vinegar. You do this to the whole batch in fermenting jar, or after straining and ready to process? Does doing in brine affect the Mother to use for next batch. Thanks. Just a little cornfused. Threw last mother out thinking I screwed it up. Thanks.


----------



## S-met (Oct 8, 2019)

I haven't ventured into kombucha yet, so the best I can offer is another site. Hopefully our friends over in home-brews kombucha site can help answer your questions


----------

